# Cat Proverbs



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

Found this great list of cat proverbs via StumbleUpon:
Cat Proverbs and Sayings


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/44-cats-art-literature/146517-what-your-favorite-cat-quote.html


----------

